# Vibram Five Finger shoes...GTFIH!



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok so who actually uses these?  Since I am a runner/biker with extremely flat feet, they are starting to look tempting. Wondering who would or does use these for weight lifting also? 

Vibram FiveFingers - BIKILA


----------



## Cork (Oct 24, 2011)

I used to use them a lot more until the soles wore out.  I haven't bought a new pair yet.  I'm a fan of them for sprinting and lifting.  Long distance running can go F itself, hahaha.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 24, 2011)

Cork said:


> I used to use them a lot more until the soles wore out.  I haven't bought a new pair yet.  I'm a fan of them for sprinting and lifting.  Long distance running can go F itself, hahaha.



Would you recommend them for long-distance? Usually I log in 50-60 minutes on concrete, 3-4x a week


----------



## Cork (Oct 24, 2011)

My feet can't take it, personally.  I have heard of people running marathons in them though.  I think you have to break your feet in to them with regards to long distances on concrete.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 24, 2011)

Which model did you use?


----------



## Cork (Oct 24, 2011)

I have old KSO's.  I've had them since 2009 and only now are they starting to fall apart.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice! I was stuck between the KSO and the Bikila. Also, adidas came out with their own version also - *Adidas Adipure*


----------



## usafchris (Oct 24, 2011)

I am not a runner unless I have to, but if you have flat feet don't you require more arch support? I think that the Five Fingers are supposed to mimic being barefoot while having some protection on the sole of your feet.  There are some people I know that have these and claim to "love them".  Most of them are on the crossfit page and forums.  Not really distance runners or bikers, so you may be taking a chance on these working out for you.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 24, 2011)

I looked at them but I have a lot of money spent on bunion surgery and need the good arch support. There are a couple trainers at my gym who LOVE them. One guy does a lot of MMA so he likes them for both his stability/mobility training as well as his std training.


----------



## 8thangel (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a pair of KSO's and use them all the time at the gym, really love em on leg day for squats particularly.  However, I do NOT like to run in them...  I tried it once on the treadmill and gave it up quickly, hurt me too much.

I have seen a lady wearing them and cranking out some time on the treadmill but I guess she spent more time working up to it or something.  I pretty much hate cardio as it is and don't care to further torture myself getting broken in to running barefoot, or a close proximally to it.  

BUT... I do LOVE to squat with them on!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes I am flat-footed, however my rationale behind wanting to use these shoes is that like every other part of your body, your feet are made up of numerous muscles and tendons. 

Although I am confined to orthotics and bulky motion-control shoes, I view them as "braces" and if I could somehow strengthen my feet and ankles by using the VFF, then I wouldn't need to be stuck with orthotics amd it would also strengthen my lower body and possibly reduce any back pain. I know these shoes cannot be worn for biking, I shouldn't have thrown that out there. 

I mean seriously, Neanderthals and numerous civilizations before us did not wear motion control shoes, yet they survived with feet probably 10x worse then our own.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 24, 2011)

I use them to lift in.  Dont recall the VFF size but im a 12-13 WIDE(usually a 4eeee).  I have the KSO and love them.  Did i mention FLAT FOOTED.  My arch pain is almost 100% gone.  All those inserts and orthotics made it worse.  Only issue is the TOFP(top of foot pain) is now minor.  Better than the arch pain. 

These are not shoes you just put on and go running(you cannot bike with these) or you will injure yourself.  I made that mistake then I went out and read some books on barefoot and minimalist running.  For weight lifting I have zero issues whatsoever.  I prefer it as i get a more positive feel on the floor.  I rep 365 squats with these and push almost 900 on leg press.  No shift, no discomfort.  This is my opinion on them though.  Read around, users love them, doctors hate them.  

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/06..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0GTJ871X0E6VY7MA11WE

that is a decent book you should read before hand.  Has a nice how to guide(though its geared more towards BAREFOOT and not minimalist, treat both the same).


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 24, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> as well as his std training.


 
{beavis voice} lol she said std training {/beavis voice}


----------



## .V. (Oct 24, 2011)

Mrs.V. has them and loves them.  She lifts in them, walks in them, runs in them, goes to the store in them...I think last time we went to the theater, if it hadn't been a black tie event and they wouldn't have matched her evening gown...she'd have worn them.  

Personally, I don't like them because I don't like anything touching my toes.  when I sprint, it's barefoot.  When I run for distance, it's in neutral shoes with good padding and plenty of toe room.  When I lift it's in chucks...again for the toe room.  But then, I've had a sensation of bees stinging my feet, nonstop, every moment of my life, for 12 years... if not for that, I'd probably love them too.


My left arch is now gone.  That was what first interested me in them.  I was walking 25 to 30 miles a day in boots for a while, goodbye arch.  Things without support seem to relieve this completely...but the toes... oh well.


----------



## mbottoni69 (Oct 28, 2011)

i have the KSO...if you do outdoor activities i suggest getting the better pair, i use them mainly indoors, for lifting and cardio unless i run on the track so thats why i just got the basic ksos and i love them...if you do get them definitely ease yourself into them but i know people who have done marathons and triathlons with these
as for the Adidas brand i don't know about them...i know FILA made a pair but they are more casual wear and if you do training they will tear because of different material, i would just go with the Vibrams


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I will probably go get sized up at a store around here. It hardly gets cold down here anyways so temperature wouldn't matter....


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't get pass them making you look like Jar Jar Binks.... And we all know that looks is what really matters in the gym...   

j/k...  but still....


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm on my 3rd pair.  I love the shoes.  When I first started lifting I had equipment in my basement and I did the structural compound movements in bare feet.  It's always felt better to me this way.  I've also done a bunch of sprinting and hiking as well as a little distance running in them with great success.

I don't think they're for everyone, but I have seen enough people with flat feet and orthopedic issues see great results, but you have to try them yourself.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 29, 2011)

@CP

Which model do you have?


----------



## jim stevens (Oct 29, 2011)

I have had the treksport model for about 6months and have been doing all of my lifting and other training in them including plyo, agility/quickness drills, explosive training, etc. Had some discomfort when i first started using them but now that my feet and lower leg have adjusted to them I'm really glad I switched. They have held up well and my ankles have never felt more loose and strong.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 30, 2011)

Good deal. I have been watching a lot of videos on YouTube about the VFF. The idea is awesome and there is research to back it up. I think I'll stay away from Adidas, but the shops here, to get sized up, are closed on Sunday


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 3, 2011)

I just picked up a pair of VFF Komodos today. I know I won't be able to log an hour of running yet, but I'm stoked to finally get my feet, ankles and knees stronger. 

Will keep you guys updated about my process....


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 3, 2011)

IGTFIH and it's gayer than aids.


----------



## flogzero (Nov 3, 2011)

Personally I love them for calf and leg movements.  Not so great for cardio....


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> IGTFIH and it's gayer than aids.



Yea well "Waking the Fallen" is a crappy album


----------

